# [BOOT] Boot from LAN

## Mr.Evolution

Ho un portatile nuovo (preso usato acer 223x)

Cmq ha un solo difetto: Windows preistallato; il floppy non funzia ed il lettore dvd devo aspettare che mi arrivi un adattatore proprietario.

MA HA LA SK di rete (Realtek 8139 supportato al 10000000000000000000% da Linux).

Come si fa a boottare da lan (dal pc fisso??)

DHCP??? Ho visto un pxe in giro ma mi chede una rom, devo aprire il pc???

sennò c'è un'altra opzione, rlp mi sembra in alternativa a pxe.........

idee??? Ci vorrà un mese per l'adattatore ed io ODIO il blu!

----------

## gutter

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Ho un portatile nuovo (preso usato acer 223x)
> 
> Cmq ha un solo difetto: Windows preistallato; il floppy non funzia ed il lettore dvd devo aspettare che mi arrivi un adattatore proprietario.
> 
> MA HA LA SK di rete (Realtek 8139 supportato al 10000000000000000000% da Linux).
> ...

 

Puoi usare LTSP (Linux Terminal Server Project) ma comunque ti serve almeno un floppy per caricare il codice necessario per l'adattatore di rete, almeno che il bios della tua mainboard ti permetta di fare boot dalla LAN.

http://www.ltsp.org/

----------

## Mr.Evolution

si, posso fare il boot dalla lan e NON ho il floppy, sai come fare???

volevo solo installare gentoo una volta.....

----------

## gutter

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> si, posso fare il boot dalla lan e NON ho il floppy, sai come fare???
> 
> volevo solo installare gentoo una volta.....

 

Il discorso non è semplicissimo, l'idea che ti propongo consiste nell'usare un altro sistema linux su cui hai installato LTSP e su cui hai un cdrom, monti così il cd di gentoo in remoto e poi fai chroot.

Ti consiglio di leggerti per bene i manuali che trovi all'URL che ti ho postato prima e vedere cosa riesci a cavarci fuori.

Io ho usato LTSP per creare una serie di terminali diskless, e funziona davvero bene.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

infatti, gentoo con LTSP sul pc fisso e cdrom con gentoo 2004.2

e portatile per il boot ma il /dev che vedrà sarà virtuale??? o quello del portatile??

Grazie per la prontezza di risposta

----------

## gutter

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> infatti, gentoo con LTSP sul pc fisso e cdrom con gentoo 2004.2
> 
> e portatile per il boot ma il /dev che vedrà sarà virtuale??? o quello del portatile??
> 
> Grazie per la prontezza di risposta

 

/dev è un hook nel kernel quindi siccome il kernel ti viene passato da un server tftp dopo che un dhcp ti ha dato un ip lo /dev deve per forza essere il tuo. Se non come funzionerebbe il tutto  :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Leggi la documentazione che vale più di 1000 dei miei post.

----------

## Mr.Evolution

grazie, ora sono illuminato.

Ho visto che gentoo ha anche una guida su quest oquindi sono contento che tu mi abbia dato questo nome del progetto, il mio dubbio era solo per il fatto della rom che non avevo capito se dovevo aprire o no il portatile......

Stasera provo, ora ho finito il sync ed emergo....

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Grandissimo il LTSP!!!

Funziona da DIO.........ed ora il portatile sta compilando gentoo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Grandissimo il LTSP!!!
> 
> Funziona da DIO.........ed ora il portatile sta compilando gentoo...

 

Non vuoi fare un howto su questo? Sarebbe una bella cosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

avresti potuto anche fare una distro su usbkey (se ne hai una  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> avresti potuto anche fare una distro su usbkey (se ne hai una  )
> 
> ciao

 

Con LTSP non si fanno distro su usb key   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

intendevo...

per fare un gentoo install  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

> intendevo...
> 
> per fare un gentoo install 

 

Ancora non riesco a capire che intendi dire, spiegati meglio.

----------

## flocchini

creava una distro su una chiave usb (ci sono sui mini-cd, si fanno anche sui pendrive) su un'altra macchina e poi bootava via usb sul portatile... Pero' anche io avrei scelto LTSP, meno sbatti mi sa  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> creava una distro su una chiave usb (ci sono sui mini-cd, si fanno anche sui pendrive) su un'altra macchina e poi bootava via usb sul portatile... Pero' anche io avrei scelto LTSP, meno sbatti mi sa 

 

Forse non ci siamo capiti   :Evil or Very Mad: 

LTSP serve per permettere a dei client diskless ti fare boot dalla rete, questi client al boot (tramite un codice di 512 byte) cercano sulla rete un server DHCP che fornisce loro un IP e dopo scaricano un'immagine del kernel via tftp per poi montare una directory condivisa in rete (tramite NFS).

Mi spiegate che c'entra il crearsi una distro su pendrive  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

Puoi anche provare con  colinux

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi spiegate che c'entra il crearsi una distro su pendrive :
> 
> ?:   

 

aooooo sda gggalmo  :Smile: 

il problema iniziale era che non poteva installare gentoo per la mancanza di cdrom.

Se si crea una distro su pendrive,puo' fare il boot da li e iniziare l'installazione con i soliti metodi.

Mai detto di fare ltsp su usbkey...(che senso ha?)

te capi'?   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *xchris wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Mi spiegate che c'entra il crearsi una distro su pendrive :
> 
> ?:    
> 
> aooooo sda gggalmo 
> ...

 

Son calmissimo  :Smile: 

Diciamo che avevo interpretato male la tua risposta. Certo che anche tu ti potevi spiegare meglio   :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Diciamo che avevo interpretato male la tua risposta. Certo che anche tu ti potevi spiegare meglio  

 

su questo hai ragione...  :Laughing: 

mannaggia ai quote mancati  :Very Happy: 

ciauz

----------

## paperp

..m'intrometto perchè ho il solito problema , devo installare Gentoo su portatile no cdrom , e avrò però possibilità a breve di appoggiarmi ad un Linux installato su desktop , la domanda è il boot da usbkey viene supportato solo da alcuni bios di alcune schede madri , giusto??non c'è modo di farlo sempre vero??

Grazie dell'illuminazione.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xchris

 *paperp wrote:*   

> non c'è modo di farlo sempre vero??
> 
> Grazie dell'illuminazione.
> 
> 

 

purtroppo no :S

soluzioni alternative: 

-distro su floppy 

-LTSP come sopra se la tua scheda fa il boot da rete

ciao

----------

## paperp

Danke Xchris.

Proverò da LAN..ho bisogno di Gentoo!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ragazzi come si è infiuocato il forum............

Se proprio ci tenete ora metto insieme i pezzi e ne faccio un HOW-TO, anche se la cosa è spiegata quasi bene in quello di gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ltsp.xml

ma non è descritta bene, io ad esempio non riuscivo a boottare direttamente il kernel ed allora ho installato "pxes" e "atftp" (set di bootloader per PXE (protocollo di boot from LAN) e server "serio" di tftp) ma questo è solo una sommaria descriz. perché ho visto che il ragazzo aveva voglia di provare, l'howto sarà disponibile a breve.......

Il boot da dispositivi USB non era supportato e per questo l'ho scartato dall'inizio (non l'avevo detto ma pensavo si intuisse dall'età del PC che cmq è sempre un 1,133 GHz).

Ciao e grazie dell'aiuto a tutti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Se proprio ci tenete ora metto insieme i pezzi e ne faccio un HOW-TO

 

Si  :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Allora vedo se riesco a scriverlo stasera.....

Mi fa piacere che l'argomento possa interessare altra gente

----------

## lopio

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Allora vedo se riesco a scriverlo stasera.....
> 
> Mi fa piacere che l'argomento possa interessare altra gente

 

beh allora anche io ti incoraggio  e ti ringrazio perche' argomento e' molto interessante   :Wink: 

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Non ho ancora avuto tempo di buttare giù qualcosa, con tranquillità nel weekend scriverò sicuramente qualcosa.

Ciao e scusate il ritardo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Mr.Evolution wrote:*   

> Non ho ancora avuto tempo di buttare giù qualcosa, con tranquillità nel weekend scriverò sicuramente qualcosa.

 

Nessuno ti paga, vai tranquillamente e doprattutto quando hai tempo  :Smile: .

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Ho buttato giù due righe....mancano i log ma li allegherò quando ho tempo, ditemi cosa ne pensate

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234544

----------

